# Driving a horse with a melanoma?



## EquestraDreams (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a 17 year old gray mare that has a melanoma about the size of a nickle on the underside of her tail, right where the crupper would lay. She hasn't been driven in nearly 10 years, but was just wondering - would this cause pain or injury if she were to be driven? Any experiences with melanomas?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 5, 2010)

I think that if the crouper is going to rub on the melanoma I wouldn't drive her. It is likely to be quite uncomfortable for her and not good for the melanoma. You really should look at having it removed anyway though as if you get them quickly they are not as likely to spread.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 5, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't drive with a crupper, but I think you can get by without one as long as you are using breeching. A harness expert I know actually does that as a matter of course (Barb Lee).


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 5, 2010)

I would not drive the mare if the crupper would touch the melanoma; sounds painful to me. Perhaps if you have a lightweight cart and are driving on basically flat surfaces (think breed show ring) you could use thimbles instead of breeching. I have heard that brakes on a two wheel cart can cause all sorts of problems, so haven't seen too many of those.

Amy, what holds the breeching in place when the holdbacks engage if you are not using a crupper?


----------



## Farina (Jan 5, 2010)

I would drive the mare without a crupper. You have to be carefull because it isn't safe as with crupper but it works. I would also think you take a light gig. I have driven a long time the front horses of a four in hand without cruppers and it has worked.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 5, 2010)

There are certain styles of draft horse harnesses are are designed without a crupper. I don't know if anyone makes one in single mini size, though. I would think that using a style that is designed without a crupper would be better than just not using one on a harness that was designed for it. There is a reason they are there other than looks.

That being said, I agree with Lori, and would get it fixed first and foremost.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 5, 2010)

I have seen draft horse harnesses without cruppers...

I would see if a vet could remove it. Otherwise I would look into a career as a leadline horse or ???

Andrea


----------



## Annabellarose (Jan 6, 2010)

Something to keep in mind (from someone with EXTENSIVE EXPERIENCE with melanomas, particularly on grey horses), more often than not, when you have a melanoma removed (particularly from a grey and particularly a melanoma that is located under the tail) it will often come back larger (often two to three times larger, or more!) than before. Removing the melanoma may not be this person's answer.


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with EquestraDreams..I had a mare with melanomas, she got them starting at age three. pure white mare at three, We left it alone and she worked Dressage no issues for years. Hers was in her throat latch area and eventually would kill her but under the tail at long as it is not being irritated by any tack I don't see why not..


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 6, 2010)

ClickMini said:


> I definitely wouldn't drive with a crupper, but I think you can get by without one as long as you are using breeching. A harness expert I know actually does that as a matter of course (Barb Lee).


Amy, how does that work? How do you keep the breeching centered and held up if there is no backstrap?



Peggy P said:


> Perhaps if you have a lightweight cart and are driving on basically flat surfaces (think breed show ring) you could use thimbles instead of breeching.


Thimbles use the saddle to brake and as such the backstrap and crupper are very important; they hold the saddle back so it doesn't press painfully into the withers.




An alternative would be to use false breeching which is a wide, flat, comfortable strap across the shafts, placed so it lies between the rump and tail of the horse and acts just like a breeching strap. A horse using that arrangement would still be braking with her rear end but would not need to wear harness behind the saddle as the breeching is on the cart itself. Just be careful in placing the strap so it doesn't suddenly goose her every time she stops- you want her to know it's there just like with regular breeching.



RhineStone said:


> I would think that using a style that is designed without a crupper would be better than just not using one on a harness that was designed for it. There is a reason they are there other than looks.


Agreed.

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 7, 2010)

Annabellarose said:


> Something to keep in mind (from someone with EXTENSIVE EXPERIENCE with melanomas, particularly on grey horses), more often than not, when you have a melanoma removed (particularly from a grey and particularly a melanoma that is located under the tail) it will often come back larger (often two to three times larger, or more!) than before. Removing the melanoma may not be this person's answer.


They need to cut wide and deep and be sure to get it all. Melanomas may of course pop up again elsewhere but shouldn't come back in the same spot if they get it all the first time. I have had several gray horses myself including a lovely grey mare just recently purchased with melanomas that have been removed and not reappeared as of yet and an older mare of mine that had a large melanoma on her udder which was removed at the age of 7. She remained growth free for quite a few years but I just recently discovered a small one on her dock.


----------

